
Show HN: Mobile-optimized video platform to enhance SMS - dstik
https://www.trytape.com
======
dstik
Hey HN, we’ve built a mobile-first video platform designed to be used in
conjunction with your mobile messaging outreach (like SMS, FB messenger, etc).
It’s web-based (no downloads), designed to load fast, offer interactivity,
along with APIs + webhooks.

We’ve finally released a free tier to give more people the chance to leverage
our platform. We’d love to hear and incorporate your feedback as we continue
to build features and evolve the product!

------
freundmj
I'm a user, and product is top notch! Helps with engagement / conversion big
time

------
JohnHaake
Video grabs attention. Looking forward to seeing the enhancements in this
version of TAPE.

------
adhachey
I am really pushing my company to adopt this to delight our users before they
inevitably come to expect this level of personal service.

------
bonjourmr
Looks great, will definitely be trying this out. Is it available in Australia?

~~~
dstik
We’re available everywhere! To be clear, we don’t send sms messages. We
provide the video platform (creation tools, video player, data + apis) that
you use to enhance the sms messages you’re already sending from your phone or
another service

